# Birds Up Launchers????



## truray4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Was looking around and saw an add for Birds Up Slingers or launchers, has anyone used these and if so what did you think?

I'm getting a new dog and I'm looking for 2 or 3 launcher. I've seen the Zinger Wingers and know about the Gunners Up units but I have never heard anything about these units. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

There isn't a lot of discussion about the Birds-Up line of launchers on any web sites, yet. There has been only one complaint about the Slingers, and for what I always call the true test of these launchers, they were used in the 2006 SRS and launched over 1500 marks. There was not one instance where the Slinger was at fault in a no-bird call. The one thing there isn't, is any complaints about the products. As my motto says, "They Just Plain Work", and confidence is growing rapidly bringing about increased sales.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Where do you buy them, Mr. Guru? Is there a website??


----------



## Big_Sky (Jul 11, 2004)

Here is the website. You can also buy them through Macks Prairie Wings too. 

www.retrieverspecialists.com/index.html

www.mackspw.com/Item--i-RTSSLINGER


----------

